# Cbd oil?



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Anyone tried it with any benefit? My wife is considering it for anxiety and sleep, if anyone has some experience with it what do you think about it?


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

I've tried it. Didn't do much for me but some people say it's the end all be all. If she does try it, do a lil research. Make sure it's been tested and is it's full spectrum or isolate


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

I use it as a sleep aid, and find it helpful. 

Nothing more, nothing less.
Not sure about other claims, but it does help me fall asleep faster. 



No dog in the fight, and have no agenda.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I take THC free CBD, I have seen positive results, better sleep, less anxiety, calmer demeaner and joint pain relief, do not confuse the latter with the same as a script. 

I did stop taking Meloxicam after starting the CBD oil. 

It is not cheap though. I am paying 90.00 a month on average, highly refined and clean oil.

John


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

ive not tried it but have a couple of friends that use it. they told me it works for their pains and no longer take any pain meds. the biggest thing they said is that you have to give it time to get in the system to see any results, like 3 to 4 weeks to get the best results. it aint gonna work overnight. good luck


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Tried a couple of different oils, they did nothing for me.
Did the gummy bears, nothing. Took 5 instead of the recommended 1 one evening, never did a thing to me.
Got a couple of friends that I gave the remains oil to, and both said it helped them fall asleep and stay asleep. One said it eased her chronic back pain.
Wish it worked for me, but it didn't.


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

jtburf said:


> I take THC free CBD, I have seen positive results, better sleep, less anxiety, calmer demeaner and joint pain relief, do not confuse the latter with the same as a script.
> 
> I did stop taking Meloxicam after starting the CBD oil.
> 
> ...


What brand have you had luck with? Or any of yall?


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

My wife tried some CBD oil for joint pain. Made her nauseous and throw up.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

I tried the real deal in a legal state. dont beat around the bush if you need pain relief using marijuana, just use the actual medicinal from a pot shop of just buy local good pot for the same effects. No brag, just fact


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

capt2016 said:


> What brand have you had luck with? Or any of yall?


The company.
https://floydsofleadville.com/

The product I take
https://floydsofleadville.com/product/cbd-isolate-softgel-50mg-qty-60/

If I did not have to take drug test I would go with the full spectrum.
https://floydsofleadville.com/product/cbd-softgel-50mg-qty-60/

John


----------



## Juicedog20 (Jul 3, 2019)

DronFee said:


> CBD oil stands for cannabidiol oil, a nonpsychoactive compound thatâ€™s found in cannabis or help plants.
> While cannabis plants are known for their, uh, other recreational uses, they also have hundreds of different compounds that are used for all kinds of therapy and medical effects.
> Discovered in the 1960s, Cannabinoids â€" those cannabis compounds â€" are used to treat all kinds of symptoms and conditions from pain to inflammation to anxiety to post-traumatic stress disorder.
> Theyâ€™ve even been used for Parkinsonâ€™s disease and some types of cancer.
> ...


 That is why i decided to start vaping cbd vape pen. Thank you for sharing information my sleep became really better after I started vaping.


----------



## tmd11111 (Mar 25, 2019)

capt2016 I sent you a PM


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

One man's cure is another man's snake oil. So, it really should only matter if it works for your wife.

Related - chondroitin & glucosomine - my doctor recommended I try it for joint pain in my ankles, hip and shoulder. He said, "it doesn't work for 30% of those who take it, so give it a try and we'll see if your one of the 70% or not." After about a week, I noticed a few things that I did no longer produced pain. Then a few other things. I can sleep on my right side (torn right labrum) and not wake up with severe pain. I swear by that stuff. It isn't $90/month, but it ain't cheap. 

So I go to my cardiologist a year later and he always wants to know if I'm taking anything new and I tell him about the C&G. He says, "you know that kinda failed the placebo test," but then said, "but if it works for you, keep on keepin' on."

So have your wife give it a shot. What's there to lose?


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Make sure that it contains 0 thc if she works in corporate America. Most contain .03%
There are a few that you can get that have 0.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

> Related - chondroitin & glucosomine - my doctor recommended I try it for joint pain in my ankles, hip and shoulder. He said, "it doesn't work for 30% of those who take it, so give it a try and we'll see if your one of the 70% or not." After about a week, I noticed a few things that I did no longer produced pain. Then a few other things. I can sleep on my right side (torn right labrum) and not wake up with severe pain. I swear by that stuff. It isn't $90/month, *but it ain't cheap.*


You can get Glucosamine at the Dollar Tree $1/20.



Hunter.S.Tomson said:


> I've tried it. Didn't do much for me but some people say it's the end all be all. If she does try it, do a lil research. Make sure it's been tested and is it's full spectrum or isolate


Didn't do much for me, either.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Just a heads up:

https://www.uslawshield.com/aches-p...=newsletter_nl&utm_campaign=september_18_2019


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

It cures everything...Even a chaffed anus!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

capt2016 said:


> What brand have you had luck with? Or any of yall?


Quality oil, not shipped in from another country.

https://www.charlottesweb.com/


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I will preface this by saying I do not know. But there was the vitamin C craze, B12, Echinacea and about one hundred other supplement and magic snake oil crazes over the years. 

I have tried it and can't really notice a difference. Try it if it makes you feel better even if it is the placebo effect more power to you. But I bet it will be a side note in two years...


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

helps me sleep and took care of the tight muscles in the back of my neck when stressed but does nothing for my joint pain.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Davidsel47 said:


> helps me sleep and took care of the tight muscles in the back of my neck when stressed but does nothing for my joint pain.


How old are you & what co-morbidities do you face...What is diagnosis of your joint pain?


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> How old are you & what co-morbidities do you face...What is diagnosis of your joint pain?


No diagnosed pain. Just 46 years of hard life. lol 7 years of working for my Uncle Sam was taxing on my body just as the 21 years of Oilfield work has been on me as well. Mostly just Knees, Elbows, hands, shoulders and the occasional stiff back. Nothing 800 mg of Motrin cant fix.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Snake oil. The stuff is worthless.


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

I take 25 mg (single capsule) of full spectrum each night. The biggest benefit for me is that it helps keep me asleep. Also, the full spectrum stuff has a minuscule amount of THC in it. You won't fail a drug test taking it. I have taken multiple ones while taking full spectrum CBD and have never had an issue. 

Just my 0.02.

-SA


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

I have been using Hempworx 500 mg as a topical on my arthritic knees for about 4 or 5 months and it seems to work for me. It is full spectrum.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Davidsel47 said:


> No diagnosed pain. Just 46 years of hard life. lol 7 years of working for my Uncle Sam was taxing on my body just as the 21 years of Oilfield work has been on me as well. Mostly just Knees, Elbows, hands, shoulders and the occasional stiff back. Nothing 800 mg of Motrin cant fix.


It is either osteoarthritis or degenerative joint disease...That will be $117.50


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

My mom swears by the stuff now and she's a saint so it must work. Maybe not for everyone but I'd try if in pain. She buys some cream type, I believe the brand is Koi. Good lucky.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Did nothing for my wife's pains and anxieties related to her ALS. Started giving it to our neurotic weiner dog to help him sleep and deal with thunder. Didn't help him either. Tossed it...


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> It is either osteoarthritis or degenerative joint disease...That will be $117.50


:cheers:


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

cubera said:


> Tried a couple of different oils, they did nothing for me.
> 
> Did the gummy bears, nothing. Took 5 instead of the recommended 1 one evening, never did a thing to me.
> 
> ...


Exact same here. Bought the drops and cream. Did nothing and paid a small fortune for the good stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOM57 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Hemp Oil full spectrum*

I use this every day for my arthritis, and exyma (skin rash)

have been using for over 1 year with no pain. I would highly recommend it.
all organic and farmed and processed in the USA.:texasflag


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I tried the Gummies gave me Chest pains


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I smoked pot in the 70's...I find it hilarious that it's now the new common cure for everything from back pain to the common cold.


----------



## Aperez1272 (Jul 29, 2019)

Tom57 how many ml grams you take?? How many doses per day??? Thinking of trying it out always in pain. 
Thanks


----------



## MargaretRandy (Sep 12, 2018)

*cbd oil*

cbd oil sae 20W or 30W is great!

Great for the Lawnmower when it is ailing!

:biggrin:


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Several co workers failed drug tests taking cbd oil supplements and were fired. Be careful!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieduffy (Nov 21, 2019)

It is very good for your wife that she is using cbd. It's actually a very good substance, it's legal and harmless. It is scientifically proved that CBD helps with such problems like depression, anxiety and insomnia. The most important thing is to buy a qualitative product, like I do (I am buying from http://cbd-oil-canada.ca), unless it will not work as it should.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

I recently ran out of my 1st initial purchase and I noticed that i was having trouble sleeping after a few days of not using before bed. Went and got another and started sleeping good again.


----------



## Super Dave 1 (Jan 28, 2019)

*CBD*

Tried the oil from some who said it didn't work for them, not knowing sic um from fetch I applied it on my shoulder, within 15 min. it hurt less. Burnt up the web and found that I was to swallow..... bought some 1500 mg. cream started using it, its the freakin' bomb. 72 years of doing dumb stuff and the pains are reduced by 90%. Deal me in for 4oz. $100 per month. It seem that a lot of the oils, gummies, creams are Snake oil, in any unregulated industry LET THE BUYER BEWARE. Do your homework, and I would suggest staying away from full spec. if you are covered by drug testing. Just like any other drug it dosn't work for everyone. as for those it doesn't work, might try another mfg or keeping gobblin' those RX pills. Best of luck


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Worked great for my 80-year-old arthritis. 

Rubbing it on did nothing; swallowing it did nothing...then a knowledgable friend suggested squeezing the dropper out below my tongue and letting the liquid sit there for 30 /60 seconds. Afterward, you can swallow it or spit it out, up to you.

My arthritis was keeping me from fishing or doing much of anything else. After a week or so of CBD, I had 90% of my motion back with no pain. 

Not a cure-all, but sure as Hell great for this old codger. I bought mine from a local health food store (Betsys) that my doctor approved. 

The best thing to happen to my aches and pains in many years. 
richg99


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

richg99 said:


> Worked great for my 80-year-old arthritis.
> 
> Rubbing it on did nothing; swallowing it did nothing...then a knowledgable friend suggested squeezing the dropper out below my tongue and letting the liquid sit there for 30 /60 seconds. Afterward, you can swallow it or spit it out, up to you.
> 
> ...


Im scared to try it this way due to possibilities for failing a drug test. Im in a pool for randoms with my company and with DOT as well.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

If had to undergo drug tests, I'd be worried also. As an OLD retiree, that is not a concern for me.

Depending on your relationship with management, it might be a reasonable subject for discussion. The stuff works and is legal in most places.

Supposedly, real, true CBD won't show any THC, but I wouldn't risk my career over some seller's claims.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

CBD will not cause a failed drug test. Make sure what you are using is from a reputable maker and is lab tested.


----------



## Super Dave 1 (Jan 28, 2019)

*CBD*

There are two types of CBD
One is full spectrum got a smidge of THC and other "beneficial" goodies, other has been scrubbed. Being a old guy & not subject to drug testing I have found that for me the full spec stuff is performing fantastically. That being said I would have a visit HR and start a open discussion.


----------



## Super Dave 1 (Jan 28, 2019)

*CBD*

cbdMD is runnng a black friday sale @ 35% off.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

jtburf said:


> I take THC free CBD, I have seen positive results, better sleep, less anxiety, calmer demeaner and joint pain relief, do not confuse the latter with the same as a script.
> 
> I did stop taking Meloxicam after starting the CBD oil.
> 
> ...


That is my experience and it seems to be a common one.
It is important to buy top quality, but like said its pricey.
It is a good addition to the efforts to treat that triad of symptoms, anxiety, insomnia and joint pain without using narcotic medication.
For myself anxiety and joint pain interfere with falling and staying asleep. Especially joint pain.
You have to buy high quality or youâ€™re wasting $.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

shadslinger said:


> That is my experience and it seems to be a common one.
> It is important to buy top quality, but like said its pricey.
> It is a good addition to the efforts to treat that triad of symptoms, anxiety, insomnia and joint pain without using narcotic medication.
> For myself anxiety and joint pain interfere with falling and staying asleep. Especially joint pain.
> ...


What brand do you recommend?


----------



## Aperez1272 (Jul 29, 2019)

I recommend Charlotte web. It’s work great for me joint pain. Just becareful if you have a job that drug screens.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here is the best I know of.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

A heads up for veterans. Lazarus Naturals gives 60 percent discount on their CBD products. Been using it for a bout a month and starting to see some results on back pain. www.lazarusnaturals.com


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> Here is the best I know of.
> View attachment 4465549
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


For those who may be unaware, you need to know this.

â€˜Full Spectrumâ€™ designation is the cannabis industry jargon which means that the product contains.......THC.

If you get drug tested for work, you should avoid the use of â€˜Full Spectrumâ€™ designated CBD products.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjm12161 (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm interested to see how far this goes. My ex-gf gave this stuff to her dog before a thunder storm. The dog was always scared shi* less and shivering during a storm. But she swore it obviously helped the dog. She's also upper end of the medical field so I respect her judgement.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I've seen CBD oil's advertised as zero Percent THC. Be Careful if you are drug tested for work,most work places use a 50nanogram cut off for THC test. Which could easily be rounded to zero. 50 nanograms would look like this in percent 0.000005


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2020)

capt2016 said:


> Anyone tried it with any benefit? My wife is considering it for anxiety and sleep, if anyone has some experience with it what do you think about it?


If there were any truth to the claims, the FDA would regulate it so that only rich corporations could afford to profit wildly off of it.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

We had a guy at work that was using CBD. He tested positive for THC and has been fired. Although the product may contain less than the legal amount of THC permitted, your body retains the THC in your fat. It becomes cumulative enough so you can pop for THC during a drug test even though you never ingested an illegal amount in any single does. We have no reason to think he was using any other type of illegal substance. Believe me, there was a very through investigation into it. It took a year for the verdict to be made. His case is the precedent now.
You also have to realize these products are not being made by Eli Lily or some other major pharmaceutical company. Although they say they have no or very little THC can you trust them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2020)

HoustonKid said:


> We had a guy at work that was using CBD. He tested positive for THC and has been fired. Although the product may contain less than the legal amount of THC permitted, your body retains the THC in your fat. It becomes cumulative enough so you can pop for THC during a drug test even though you never ingested an illegal amount in any single does. We have no reason to think he was using any other type of illegal substance. Believe me, there was a very through investigation into it. It took a year for the verdict to be made. His case is the precedent now.
> You also have to realize these products are not being made by Eli Lily or some other major pharmaceutical company. Although they say they have no or very little THC can you trust them?


I just think the whole thing is a scam - $1,000 for 8-ounces of olive oil that someone simmered "hemp" in...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

jtburf said:


> I take THC free CBD, I have seen positive results, better sleep, less anxiety, calmer demeaner and joint pain relief, do not confuse the latter with the same as a script.
> 
> I did stop taking Meloxicam after starting the CBD oil.
> 
> ...


Where do you buy yours


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Quick Karl said:


> I just think the whole thing is a scam - $1,000 for 8-ounces of olive oil that someone simmered "hemp" in...


Maybe so but some of it has enough THC in it for your body to retain it and test positive on a drug test. 
Regardless of your belief in it doing anything, it can cause a positive drug test was my point.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

HoustonKid said:


> Maybe so but some of it has enough THC in it for your body to retain it and test positive on a drug test.
> Regardless of your belief in it doing anything, it can cause a positive drug test was my point.


Yea i cant gamble losing a good job for that. Ill stay away from it and sip aon some bourbon then


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I was one of the biggest skeptics on the benefits of CBD ... until my 92 year old Dad sent me info on it from Green Gardener ... I had thought someone was trying to scam him and was quite concerned ... let me just say my dad is in better shape than me and I don't consider myself out of shape and he was adamant about it and sent me all kinds of info about this Green Gardener 'nano' oil ... I dutifully read all he sent and decided the only way I could challenge him on it was to actually try the stuff and then tell him how worthless it was ... funny thing was after a week or so of putting a small amount of it under my tongue 3x/day my achilles tendonitis and arthritis was no longer bothering me ... I could walk without limping or favoring my foot for the 1st time in months ... don't know if it's this 'nano' stuff or if all CBD works the same but I thoroughly believe there's a place for it under certain conditions ... ended up thanking my dad ... we've become an instant gratification society and some want this CBD to work right away like aspirin but there's a ramp up period ... in my case it could be this 'nano' oil works because most medicinals need to breech cell walls in order to work and this stuff is advertised as able to do that and hook up with the desired receptors ... it is estimated that using standard CBD oil you only get 5%-10% of the benefits whereas the nano is over 90% absorbed into the body ... I'm not a Dr or scientist and I have no financial interest in any of this ... (though I'm thinking of a stock purchase ... :biggrin but to those that say it's a hoax ... it's just an opinion just like mine ...


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

It keeps my brain from racing when I'm tired but can't sleep. That and kratom. As needed.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

hurricane matt said:


> It keeps my brain from racing when I'm tired but can't sleep. That and kratom. As needed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Would you mind a quick explanation of what kratom does for you?


----------

